# Bluttropfen auf Papier



## dartox (1. September 2004)

Hi liebe Community!

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Könnt ihr mir kurz sagen, wie man Blut realistisch auf Papier macht? Also Tropfen, die von oben herab gefallen sind. Ich hab das versucht, mit Weichzeichner usw. es sieht zwar nice aus, aber zu unrealistisch. Da ist einfach n Roter Kreis der Weich ist.

Wisst ihr was ich mein? So in alle Seiten gehend. Ihr wisst, Bluttropfen fällt von oben auf Papier, dann prallt der ja auf. Wie geht denn das genau? Realistisch?

Danke euch im Voraus für die Antworten.

MfG
dartox


----------



## ShadowMan (1. September 2004)

Hi du!

Schau mal hier in der Tutorialsektion nach. Da gibts ein Tutorial zum Erstellen von Blut. Ich denke das dürfte dir weiter helfn *g*

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Nach dem 2ten lesen bin ich mir gar ned mehr so sicher was du meinst...willst du nun runterlaufendes Blut oder einen Bluttropfen?!
Beim 2ten würd ich irgendwas flüssiges nehmen, das auf Papier tropfen lassen => Foto und dann rot einfärben


----------



## chrisbergr (1. September 2004)

Über die Suche hier im Photoshop-Forum dürftest du auch genügent Themen zu diesem Thema finden, wurde schon des öfteren Gefragt.
Gruß


----------



## Boromir (1. September 2004)

Hallo dartox,

du musst dir eine neue Pinselspitze erstellen um die Tropfen realistisch hinzukriegen.
Alles zu erklären wäre hier zu viel, wenn du willst kann ich dir die Einstellungen posten.
Hab's mal auf die schnelle gemacht. Siehe Bild.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Leola13 (1. September 2004)

Hai,

@ Boromir   wenn Du es hier postest haben alle was davon. 


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Mythos007 (1. September 2004)

Das was Du suchst findest Du hier => [Blutbrushes]


----------



## dartox (1. September 2004)

@Boromir: Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber ist nicht für "auf Papier" geeignet.

@Mythos: Ja, dass gefällt mir, danke dir.

Und gesucht habe ich hier im Forum, da sagte einer Shiva hätte gute gemacht, und die wären auf ihrer Seite zum Downloaden, doch ihre Seite fand ich nicht.

// oder isses ein "Er"?

MfG dartox


----------



## Leola13 (2. September 2004)

Hai,

  der link steht doch in Mythos Antwort  

Ciao Stefan


----------

